# Merry Christmas Report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got up bright and early Christmas morning and mowed my grass. I was probably the only person in Sargent mowing grass on Christmas morning, but the work has to be done before the fun can begin. After the grass was done we woke the boys up and headed to the beach. I only had 3 crabs in the trap so I knew it would be a short trip. It didn't take long to use up all the crab, because the drum were hungry and active. Once we were out of crab we ran down to the cut to try our luck with dead shrimp. We caught several nice croaker and whiting and another big drum before we ran out of shrimp. We we were leaving the beach we noticed some people in a small SUV stuck on the mud road beside the ICW. After pulling them out, another guy flagged me down and said he was stuck in a 4x4 at the end of the mud road. Against my better judgement, and because it was Christmas, I told him we would give it a try. About half way down I slid off in a huge mud hole and sunk my truck up to the frame. Thanks to a lifetime of offroad experience and my powerful 400+HP HEMI, I was able to get out and continue down the road of death. We finally found his truck, and his 2 passengers sunk up to the doors in a marsh. After finally digging out enough mud to get the strap wrapped around the frame I was able to pull them out. Getting out of there I ended up breaking my air dam off both sides of my bumper. I've always done everything in my power to help people out when they get stuck, but next time someone gets stuck on that road they better not ask me for help.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Good on you for helping them out...even against your better judgement. That air dam should be an easy fix with a couple of washers.


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

jtupper said:


> Good on you for helping them out...even against your better judgement. That air dam should be an easy fix with a couple of washers.


Yup. That's an easy one.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Now John, you know good and well you're not going to turn someone down when they are in the mud. I recently had to replace the bumper on my truck and just left the air dam off. I never figured out what they were for anyhow.


----------

